# Any Corgi lovers out there?



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I know they aren't Goldens but Corgis are my other breed and these guys have been breed and left outside their whole lives ... I'd like to save them - I've emailed about 6 corgi rescues ... thought I would post here too in case anyone loves the Corgis like I do (thanks for looking) this was on Craigslist this morning ... I will go get them asap if anyone can take them ...

*Breeding Pair of Corgis--Free to Good Home*

Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-07-17, 7:39PM CDT


AKC registered male, 4 years old, and registered female, 4 1/2 years. These are outside dogs. Both have good dispositions and have a history of producing successful litters of lovely pups. Getting out of the dog business and looking for a good home for these two. Please call Paul after 9:00 p.m. at 479-846-3010 for more information about this cute pair.
















:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have always liked corgis and am so glad that you are saving them. I pray that one of the rescues can save them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

"Getting out of the dog business" -- that's obviously all these poor dogs were to that idiot owner. Sure hope you can rescue them and get them into loving, indoor homes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am! I showed _wonderful _Pems for Pam Smith Bell of Arborglen for many years. I becamed completely and totally enamored with them!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I am! I showed _wonderful _Pems for Pam Smith Bell of Arborglen for many years. I becamed completely and totally enamored with them!


Know anyone who wants a couple? I hate that these guys are up for a "free to a good home" situation .... it says not to call until 9 so I am desperately trying to get a plan by then!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

bump! trying to come up with a plan by the time the ad says I can call tonight!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful. My boss has a female Corgi and she's great! I hope you can find a place for them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

Where are these dogs? City, State!!!
Email me. I could swear I got an email from someone that does Corgi rescue.

Did you contact the Corgi Rescues and Dogs Deserve Better?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

They are in Fayetteville, AR where I am ... got all the Corgi rescues I could find


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

On the phone with him

These guys have had at least 3 owners
Male has a problem with a tearduct (just needs to be wiped)
he 'rescued' them but has bred them
He will not give them to me if not their 'forever' home 
female is a "really good confirmation dog"
both 4 or 4 and a half
female loves women and is pretty solitary

This is an older gentleman who just learned all about rescue from this call. He is very interested in learning about rescues and how they can help him place his dogs. I am going to put all the rescues I can in touch with him and see if we can get tehm placed not thru CL.
He wants me to come out to his place soon to meet all of his dogs. 
If and rescues want to step in here I think he would be very willing to learn and hand them over to an approved rescue home, he is very nice and willing to learn!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for the Corgis!


----------

